# Hello all I would like to introduce my two boys!



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all!

My name is Mia and I live in Cumbria in the UK. I'm 22 years old and live with my soon to be husband David. We have two boys, an Egyptian Mau, Khafre who is almost a year old, and Achilles, a bengal who is 6 months old!

Attached some pictures!

Mia xx


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

They look so sleek and exotic. Just gorgeous!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

<3 Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. I love them sooo much x


----------



## justine2423 (Oct 1, 2012)

They're all adorable! I want to cuddle!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it hard to care for a bengal??


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

You need a lot of patience, but in a good way, they are mischievous but so much fun, keep you entertained for hours. They also are so so clever. I feed my boys raw and getting that right when we started with them was difficult. But no I would say they are not difficult to care for. I love my boys as if they were my own children. So proud of them.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

crazyismycat said:


> Is it hard to care for a bengal??


I forget what channel it's on, but the first season of My Cat From **** had a Bengal on it. from what they said on the show, they're so super smart and energetic that they get bored very easily. You need to have the time and energy to keep them entertained and exercised. This seems like a no brainer for any cat, but apparently especially Bengals.

and welcome Mikakc1! They look like a handful - a very cute handful


----------



## Claude Hispaudus (Sep 23, 2012)

those are the most elegant, dopest patterns on a cat i've ever seen. feels like they should be sculpted and put on top of something big for people to worship. like a shed or something

awesome


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Egyptian Mau was worshipped as a god in Egypt waaaaaay back. And ohhhh yes boy is Achilles energetic! Loves having a bath too, loves water. Currently training him to use the toilet (our toilet) (yes they are that clever) and it's going really well!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

If only my cats were smart enough to use the toilet... I'm pretty sure they'd just either fall in or play in it. What did you do to train yours?


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Honestly it is so easy! Any cat can learn, just takes patience, now im in the UK, where are you? Ill post a link to the website I ordered mine from. Litter Kwitter - The Original Cat Toilet Training Kit

Best thing i have ever done. Works with older cats too if they are used to using a litter tray. If you need more info or help if you decide to go for it, pm me!


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

and they wouldn't fall in! its gradual, you use litter to start with. It really is hard to explain but the pack comes with full instructions and complete kit

xxx


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm training two cats on the litter kwitter. My eustache (half Siamese) has no problem with it. My Moffat (domestic longhair) has trouble adjusting. We are taking it reeeeally slow because of her. Sometimes I just feel like giving up


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Miakc1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Which colour stage are you at? In what way is she struggling? Achilles struggled a tad in a few different ways, all of which by tailoring the training to suit him, the problems were ironed out.

Im here to help and have a moan with you as I know exactly what you are going through!!! At the same time we have had some hilarious mishaps lol

Mia xx


----------



## hllewellyn (Oct 2, 2012)

*Hi*

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## sunyourbuns (Oct 7, 2012)

Adorable! I have two boys, too  they're the sweetest.


----------

